# Taffy - 16 month old Patterdale Terrier



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Taffy is a handsome 16 month old Patterdale Terrier male. He is a lovely boy who can live with older children, other dogs and "dog-savvy" cats.



















Taffy is a great boy and everyone who meets him, loves him. He is a typical terrier who is very busy and on the go so needs to be kept stimulated and well exercised!
He is well behaved and has good recall on walks but occasionally gets distracted by other dogs as he just loves to say hello and have a play.

Taffy is good at night and sleeps quietly in a crate until around 8AM. Despite being so well behaved he would prefer to be with you having a cuddle as he is a very affectionate dog.










He is a beautiful dog who will make a wonderful companion.

Taffy has been neutered and vaccinated. He is currently on foster in North Suffolk but we home across the UK

If you're interested in adopting Taffy, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Any questions, please do ask!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Taffy's fosterer says, "We love Taffy to bits he is going to make some very lucky person a beautiful and loyal friend ."

Does Taffy sound like your kind of dog?
xxx


----------



## Gothy Robyn (May 31, 2010)

he does... and I would love to adopt him... but..


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

But? Feel free to ask questions if you have any 
xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Taffy is still looking

xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Reserved


xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Homed 

xx


----------

